# Befragung für meine Bachelorarbeit



## Geraltwilleswissen (28. April 2018)

Hallo liebe Leserinnen und Leser,
ich arbeite momentan an meiner Bachelorarbeit zum Thema Computer- und Videospiele und benötige eure Mithilfe. 

Ich möchte in meiner Arbeit den Herstellern aufzeigen, was für uns junge Erwachsene zwischen 18 und 30 Jahren als Spieler relevant und besonders wichtig in Spielen ist.

Hier geht es um Bereiche wie die Inhalte von Spielen, sei es die Grafik, Geschichte, Genre oder gar kontroverse Themen wie die Mikrotransaktionen und unsere Wünsche an die Zukunft der Spieleindustrie. 

Da mir das Thema persönlich sehr wichtig ist, möchte ich euch die Teilnahme etwas versüßen um möglichst viele Teilnehmer und Teilnehmerinnen zu erreichen. Ihr habt durch eure Teilnahme mit der optionalen Angabe der E-Mail-Adresse am Schluss die Möglichkeit an meiner Verlosung teilzunehmen. Ich werde unter allen Teilnehmern 2x 50 Euro Gutscheine von Amazon verlosen. Es dauert auch nicht lange. 

Bitte helft mir bei diesem wirklich spannenden Thema unsere Wünsche an die Hersteller zu tragen!

Hinweis: Diese Arbeit wird von keinem Konzern, keiner Firma oder Institution beauftragt, sondern wurde von mir im Rahmen meines Studiums aus Interesse frei als Abschlussarbeit gewählt, da mich das Thema wirklich brennend interessiert.

Möchtet ihr an der Umfrage Teilnehmen könnt ihr das über folgenden Link tun:
Computer- und Videospiele - Eine Befragung zum Nutzungsverhalten von jungen Erwachsenen

Ich danke euch für das Lesen dieses Textes und wünsche euch einen schönen Tag


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (28. April 2018)

Schade, ich hätte dir gerne geholfen, aber mit fast 50 Jahren falle ich als leidenschaftlicher Zocker aus dem Raster.
Mein erster Rechner war z.B. der Commodore +4, den ich mir für 600 DM vom eigenen Taschengeld gekauft habe. 
Die erste Konsole, an der ich zu Hause gespielt habe, war der Atari 2600.
Durchgehalten habe ich bis heute. 

(das ist doch eigentlich diskriminierend die Zockeropis auszuschließen  )


----------



## keinnick (28. April 2018)

Die Umlaute in Deinem Post sind leider kaputt. Du bedankst Dich zwar, aber das Lesen hat sich nicht gerade angenehm gestaltet. So etwas kann man in einer Minute korrigieren, schließlich möchtest Du ja Input von den Leuten hier aus dem Forum. 

@Topic: Ich kann nicht teilnehmen. Ich bin älter als 30. Interessieren Dich die Meinungen, von Leuten, die nicht mehr "junge Erwachsene" sind nicht, oder was ist der Grund? Ich hätte Dir gerne geholfen.


----------



## Chinaquads (28. April 2018)

Und raus... Ist man mit 34 nicht mehr jung ? Komisch, ich fühl mich garnicht alt...


----------



## Trash123 (28. April 2018)

Auch schon fast 50....Schade


----------



## pphs (28. April 2018)

nachm zweiten satz schon aufgehört zu lesen. diese ersetzten umlaute lassen einem die augen bluten.. und dann nicht mal die mühe machen, es zu korrigieren.


----------

